# Hair Algae Cure



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I recently have been looking after my boyfriends tank. It was infested with hair algae to the point that you can't even see into the tank.

I am the kind of person who likes to stock a tank to be almost self maintaining.

His tank I think is
-50 gal corner tank
-sumped
-fairly low lighting
-Has live sand bottom
-live rock formations
-1 six line wrasse 
-2 percula clowns

After some reading on fish that eat hair algae, I found that mollies tend to eat hair algae and can be acclimatized to salt water.

I went and bought 6 mollies
-2 blacks
-2 silver
-3 dalmatian

They have been in the tank for 5 days now, and surprisingly, they have almost cleared the glass of algae. I can actually see into the tank. I have found no evidence that any have died yet either (hard to see with all the algae).


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you know what caused it to be infested with hair algae? For a 50G tank with only 3 small fish and low lighting, there shouldn't be major algae issues.
It's good you found a temporary solution but it concerns me that the algae got so bad you can't even see inside the tank.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

You should check your phosphate level, that can cause a hair algae problem.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

It's very high in phosphates, had the water tested at a local marine fish store. 

He uses RO water to fill the tank, however, it's going to need some serious water changes. For now though these mollies are having a Hay day going at the hair algae. I am still floored by the amount of algae these guys are consuming. 

The tank is upstairs so it would be a little cumbersome for me to hike water up to the tank for water changes. The water changes have to wait till he feels up to hiking water jugs up and down the stairs. (I could do it, but I don't want to hurt myself)


----------



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

6 mollies are gonna eat algea then poop it out causing more of the issue that caused the algae. Going from 3 to 9 fish without doing waterchanges to fix the original issue will most likely make your phosphates go way up. The next algae outbreak may be a different kind, but it will happen.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

It will get water changes soon. Just using the mollies to clean up the mess. 

I was expecting some of the mollies to die, that is the only reason I got 6. I think they will do a more thorough job at cleaning up the algae then with tools, especially on the rock surfaces. There are 2 freshwater tanks that I can move the mollies into once they have consumed the algae.

I think I might let one reside in the tank long term to ensure an outbreak like that doesn't happen to that degree.

Planning on changing the last cartridge filter on the RO filter as well.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

The glass could have been cleaned by whoever is taking responsibility for the tank and the algae on the rocks can be brushed off with some hydrogen peroxide. Not sure adding more waste to the tank was the best method, especially when you expected the fish to die..but regardless, good luck.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I still think having a molly or two in there will serve the tank well. A lot of people on other forums keep a molly in their tanks. I have never acclimatized them before so I was not sure what to expect. 

This area is also on well water. I live close by and my water is naturally high in phosphates. The RO filter should be able to deal with that, according to the guy at the shop. He was saying the filters may need to be changed.

On my old freshwater tanks that I used to have, I stocked it so it was self maintaining. I thought using the same principles could be applied.

In the end I suppose time will tell and a lesson could be learned


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

love to hear about lots of people having mollys in there salt tanks as they can cause many coral isues i have seen several try eating coral then dieingand fowlr tanks will mostlikly eat them not the best pik for sw 

you would be better off taking all rock out shuting down pumps and cleanign glass and sand then usuing a presure washer to take the algea off the rocks if you buy a few urchins after that ur set
aslo have you looked into geting some red macro algea as my 72 galon has a masive peice i find works greaT for nutryhant export


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> I still think having a molly or two in there will serve the tank well. A lot of people on other forums keep a molly in their tanks. I have never acclimatized them before so I was not sure what to expect.
> 
> This area is also on well water. I live close by and my water is naturally high in phosphates. The RO filter should be able to deal with that, according to the guy at the shop. He was saying the filters may need to be changed.
> 
> ...


Lot of great suggestions from everyone but seems like you have already figured out a solution right from your original post. Good luck!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Should I find this to be a foul idea, I will post my findings


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

An Update.

The mollies seem to come out mostly when the lights are out. Seems that they have fared quite well.

The two silver mollies seem to have been the best so far as well as the larger of the blacks.

They have been leaving the mushrooms alone which have been making quite the comeback since the mollies have been pecking away at the algae and they are getting light again. 

I have helped in doing several water changes (about 5 since I last posted), in which we tried to get as much algae out as possible.

Thinking I will leave just the silvers in the tank for the long run and remove the others and relocate them.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

So will you tell us how long it takes to acclimatize mollies to salt water? The procedure?
Thanks, I think it would be helpful.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I read of two ways with varying results.

First was to keep them separate for a week in a holding tank and slowly raise the salinity over a week, this actually created a 50/50 survival rate by the original poster of this method.

Second was to slowly add the salt tank water to the bag and then scoop them into the tank, this resulted in a single fish loss by that original poster.

I floated the bag till the temps were the same, after which I scooped tank water into the bag every 1/3 hour until the bag was quite full. After which I netted them out and put them in the tank.

Some of my fish supply sources informed me that mollies are often raised in salt water in other parts of the world and is completely normal (as well as guppies, sword tails and platy's).


----------

